# Any LSP that is easy to work with and can be applied on all trim?



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok.
So I love a fast wax job, and the result. But latley I've begun being sloppy.
After first wash, white wax appears on trim, rubber, gaskets and what not.

Any LSP that is an apply and buff off, that without problem/staining can be put on the paint as well as plastic trim and the occasional just hit the rubber gasket?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Optimum Car Wax. Will actually work on and protect plastic trims. And of course faster than any paste wax to apply.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been trying out P&S Beadmaker, first impressions are that it'd fit your requirements.

Adds gloss to paintwork, cleans glass better than most dedicated glass cleaners, works well on plastics - especially the really smooth types. It's not the jaw dropping, show stopper, that the internet hype would have you believe. But I will say that it’s a decent, solid performing product which will likely gain a permanent place in my cupboard. Going some way to help, simplify my detailing arsenal.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wax Planet Red October is a wax that can be applied to plastic and rubber trim and glass (although they recommend not on the windscreen) as well as paintwork


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

If you want fast without trim staining, you can’t get faster than Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish!

Also Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax is none staining too.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My lazy LSP is Carpro Hydr02, that can go over everything and it doesn't get any easier than this to apply.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Meguiars xpress synthetic spray


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at Naviwax or Naviwax ultimate. It's a paste, can be applied to a wet car, and does a great job on plastics. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

As per the responses on your other thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=410549


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

liamsxa said:


> Meguiars xpress synthetic spray


This is very nice to use - also known as Meguiars quick wax :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not strictly an LSP, but AG Aqua wax is very nice to use after your wash to top up / add to your finish :thumb:

I tend to use it as a 50 / 50 mix with BSD and this gives me a nice finish


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Not strictly an LSP, but AG Aqua wax is very nice to use after your wash to top up / add to your finish :thumb:
> 
> I tend to use it as a 50 / 50 mix with BSD and this gives me a nice finish


Yes Aquawax as a spray drying aid after normal shampoo - its very quick and can be safely used on any surface, including rubber trim.

Will give a proper wax finish that lasts about 2 weeks.

Mix it with BSD as said above or just use BSD on its own as a very quick drying aid that you can use on any surface.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I would think so long as it doesn't contain a carnauba or real organic wax any LSP would work on plastic.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Dodo Juice future Armour!

Can be applies wet and on all surfaces, gives around 2-3 months on my car and give great gloss


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Its the product that made my company's name - Crem Perfection.

Amazing results, use it on black trim as it makes it better, no chalk, dust, streaking or residues. Wipe on, leave for up to 6 hours, buff off. Dead easy, economical, proven for over 20 years.
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-crem-perfection-carnauba-wax/


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Gyeon cancoat - Works on all bodywork and trim whilst being relatively easy to apply. 

Alternatively, Optimum Opti-Seal or Blackfire Crystal Seal as an easy wipe on, walk away LSP. Takes 10 mins to do a whole car and a bottle lasts ages.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Optimum Opti-Seal is a WOWA product (apply with a foam applicator, and then leave it, only need to buff if there is a high spot) that can be applied to all trims. I haven't used it yet, but all reviews seem to be glowing (I received it from the Car Detailing sub-reddit Secret Santa just last week). If you get their Hyper Polish you could polish and seal a car without having to tape up ANY trim, and the polish is water based so no IPA needed to strip off oils, just a damp MF.

It's also crazy economical, as 1 oz of fluid is enough to do 4-5 cars, and you get 8 oz in the bottle.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sheep said:


> Optimum Opti-Seal is a WOWA product (apply with a foam applicator, and then leave it, only need to buff if there is a high spot) that can be applied to all trims. I haven't used it yet, but all reviews seem to be glowing (I received it from the Car Detailing sub-reddit Secret Santa just last week). If you get their Hyper Polish you could polish and seal a car without having to tape up ANY trim, and the polish is water based so no IPA needed to strip off oils, just a damp MF.
> 
> It's also crazy economical, as 1 oz of fluid is enough to do 4-5 cars, and you get 8 oz in the bottle.


If you use Hyper Polish and have some OCW then there is no need to wipe the polish, just apply the OCW and you are done. As an aside, my bottle of Optiseal is about 4-5 years old and I still have half a bottle left.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> If you use Hyper Polish and have some OCW then there is no need to wipe the polish, just apply the OCW and you are done. As an aside, my bottle of Optiseal is about 4-5 years old and I still have half a bottle left.


True, but I figured Opti-Seal would last longer, still need to test it out *hint hint nudge nudge*


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

One day I will get round to trying Fast Finish and their fancy new spray wax but I have not used Optiseal and felt the need to rush out and buy something else.

Optiseal is sold as a WOWO but generally I find it does need a quick swipe to remove the high spots. This applies to applying to dry paint but when using as a drying aid, not needed to swipe afterwards although the trade off is durability is reduced when applied this way. One of the nice things about the Optimum range is I can alternate between Optiseal and OCW every wash and the products work happily with each other

Durability is not the greatest however it only adds a couple of minutes to the process to do the entire car. Also works well on interior trim with the exception of leather seats, these become too slippery. I should add OPT do not suggest using it on leather seats, I was just curious to see what happened. Some dilute Power Clean and it was removed without effort. 

What is great about the current market is just how many interesting products are for sale.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> One day I will get round to trying Fast Finish and their fancy new spray wax but I have not used Optiseal and felt the need to rush out and buy something else.
> 
> Optiseal is sold as a WOWO but generally I find it does need a quick swipe to remove the high spots. This applies to applying to dry paint but when using as a drying aid, not needed to swipe afterwards although the trade off is durability is reduced when applied this way. One of the nice things about the Optimum range is I can alternate between Optiseal and OCW every wash and the products work happily with each other
> 
> ...


Yeah, the few video reviews I saw showing it has a 3-4 month durability on average depending on a lot of factors. I'm finishing my 13 wax durability test this week, and I'll be starting a new test VERY shortly between Opti-Seal and Jescar/Menzerna Power Lock (Got a sample through work). It'll be nice to be able to clean and clay the car again, the winter weather is making it dirty FAST and I can't do anything to the paint to top it up


----------

